# Auch ich würde nun gerne mal Diablo 3 testen :)



## das-soll-so (25. Juni 2012)

Heyho zusammen,

ich habe nun lange Zeit das Spiel Diablo 3 beobachtet und allen Kritiken (auch meinerseits) entgegen möchte ich dieses Spiel nun doch endlich gerne testen.

Wenn also einer von euch so gütig wäre und mir einen Testkey per pm senden würde, so wäre ich euch wirklich sehr sehr dankbar ^^

Vielen Dank schonmal

MfG 

pos


----------

